# Bless Me Father, For I Have Sinned...



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

...I'm paying someone to trim my shrubs, clean out my beds, and re-mulch :? . It's just a bigger job than I have time to tackle right now. I think the Ware Estate has about a dozen beds with over 100 shrubs and probably 60-70 liriopes that were in need of some TLC.

I love to mow, but for whatever reason I don't like to mess with the beds. Is anyone else that way?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha I only have 1 vine that I need to trim, it took me till the end of August to get it done. It was starting to affect irrigation so I had to trim it back. I plan on doing some more upkeep on it this year, I wish I could cut it down but the wife really likes it :roll:. I want to plant some boxwoods this year but don't even know where to buy them.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Well, I may have it worse than you since I basically neglected my beds all of last year so there is basically NO mulch and A LOT of weeds. The East side of the house is WAY worse than the West side but still bad nonetheless. The only saving grace I might have is that I still need to dig channels for the irrigation zones I need to put in and run a line from the irrigation meter to the back in the same bed. I feel your pain though, it's not something I'm looking forward to doing. I am thinking of going with rubber mulch this time around so I don't have to mess with it for a LONG time.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> ...I want to plant some boxwoods this year but don't even know where to buy them.


I bet there are dozens of different boxwood varieties, but the go-to around here seems to be the Wintergreen. You should be able to find them just about anywhere, but I like to buy my stuff from a large locally-owned garden center. They tend to have the best selection and best looking plants.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok I know just the place to look. I'll need probably 12-15 of them to make the hedge I had pictures in my mind. Looking at Lowes.com the price varies heavily based on how mature they are. The $8 dollar ones are more my style.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've assigned this job to Mrs. DFW . . .


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Wait? You are supposed to care for those?

My wife never understands why I'm busting out the door to work on the lawn, but she practically has to beg me to work in the beds. To be honest, I don't either.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I hired some help for the tree trimming and flowerbed renovation as well as the pre emergent, weed control and fertilizing tasks this year as well - They totally got neglected last year when the wife decided to go crazy and I gave her the boot


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I had someone out last year to trim my silver maples. What a difference that was. I also have a company come out and put down corn gluten in the spring and aerate in the fall. I'm too lazy to rent one. I did start buying Ringer and Corn Gluten from Safebrand this year and I've been happy.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Lol I replaced our mulch with white rocks.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Ha. When we moved in there was only white rock in the front. First thing we did was get rid of it.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm going to pay someone else for stump removal and a rough-in leveling job. Sometimes it just needs to happen.


----------

